# Favorite IPA



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I think I would have to say Dogfish Head 120 minute or Hopdevil.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

The one I make.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> The one I make.


:tpd: what he said 

Stacey


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I've yet to brew up my own IPA. I think that should be next.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Terminal Gravity

The one I make is kinda gross. You make beer by throwing in grain, yeast and hops in water and then drinking it, right? I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

DogFishHead 60 minute.


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

Stone makes a good IPA and their Ruination IPA is awesome as well


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Foz said:


> Stone makes a good IPA and their Ruination IPA is awesome as well


:tpd: 
What he said!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

mine is the 90 ipa from DFH 
or my Coco Wheat IPA and yes I used the hot Cereal in the recipe.
if any one wants it let me know its a easy mini mash.


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got a couple of bottles of DFH 120 aging, and should be great in a year or so, but for now DFH 90 would be my pick.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

When I went to Rutgers I waited tables at this place in New Brunswick NJ called The Harvest Moon (brew pub). They made a great IPA - I have yet to taste better.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

smokemifyagotem said:


> When I went to Rutgers I waited tables at this place in New Brunswick NJ called The Harvest Moon (brew pub). They made a great IPA - I have yet to taste better.


They have some good beers there. I haven't gotten over there lately, maybe this week...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> I think I would have to say Dogfish Head 120 minute or Hopdevil.


I agree with Dogfish. I like the 90 minute a little better. The 120 is like syrup. I do not recommend going to the Dogfish bar at Rehobeth. I went with some friends and they hardly had anything on tap and the bartender did not like us one bit.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

clampdown said:


> I agree with Dogfish. I like the 90 minute a little better. The 120 is like syrup. I do not recommend going to the Dogfish bar at Rehobeth. I went with some friends and they hardly had anything on tap and the bartender did not like us one bit.


Yea, the 120 is very sugary. I love the hop flavor though!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> I think I would have to say Dogfish Head 120 minute or Hopdevil.


Racer 5 is a good one.


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

McMennamins Terminal Gravity IPA when I used to live in the states. Haven't found an IPA here I really like yet.


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

tazziedevil said:


> McMennamins Terminal Gravity IPA when I used to live in the states. Haven't found an IPA here I really like yet.


This might help

http://www.ratebeer.com/Places/Countries/14.htm


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

caudio51 said:


> This might help
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/Places/Countries/14.htm


I've tried a few of the IPA's there, they just aren't that great here.

James Squire IPA is the best, but is still a little grassy compared to what I drank in the states.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SD Beerman said:


> Racer 5 is a good one.


:tpd:

Ya, what he said. Farmhouse too.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I like Harpoon IPA the best. But I am partial to Harpoon since in addition to making great beer, they are a sponsor of a Mountain Biking Club I am in. They have given us free kegs of beer for outings, plus I have ridden bikes with many of the people who work there.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Red Hook, Harpoon.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DogFishHead 60 minute.

​


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> DogFishHead 60 minute.
> 
> ​


That reminds me, I have to get a Dogfish pint glass


----------

